# ASX 300 spreadsheet which includes market capitalisation value



## P Tucker (5 November 2011)

Hi All - please help direct me to where I can down load all the standard share prie data for the ASX 300 which inlcudes market capitalisation value. Thank you.


----------



## Chris45 (5 November 2011)

*Re: Help please - Spreadsheet which includes market capitalisation value*



P Tucker said:


> Hi All - please help direct me to where I can down load all the standard share prie data for the ASX 300 which inlcudes market capitalisation value. Thank you.




Try:  http://www.afr.com/share_tables/


----------

